# 69 GTO 400 block Short or long water pump



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

My engine builder called me today and asked me if I need the short or long water pump. I have a 1969 GTO with the original 400 engine block. I'm not sure if I nedd the short for long water pump. He said the pullies and brackets would not line up correctly if the wrong length was used. Any help you would be greatly appreciated. I guess I'm going to reuse the pullies of the existing 455 that is in the car now


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There were two pumps used in 69. Early in the model year there was a short snout pump (4" from flange to shaft end), later in the year Pontiac went back to the long snout (4 1/2" from flange to shaft end). You can guess based on the date code on your engine whether it's an early or late production, but it'd be better to measure.

The Beast was an early production 69 but I converted it to use a long snout pump - and yeah, it was quite a challenge to get it all right.

Bear


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a thought-if your 'engine builder' can't grab a tape and measure it for himself, he probably has no business working on your car lol.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think you understand... my engine builder does not have the pully set up that I'm going to use he needs me to measure my existing water pump on the engine in my car. He is building another engine.


----------

